# Alten Racer wieder flott machen



## Chris G (13. August 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe eine 10 Jahre altes Bike, welches von den Parts her immer noch sehr gut fuktioniert. Der Rahmen ist ebenfalls noch einwandfrei.

Ich plane mir ein Fully zuzulegen. Jedoch werde ich mein bestehendes Bike nicht verkaufen, sondern wieder flott machen und es zwischendurch immer wieder Mal fahren.

Das Bike ist hier zu sehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=191292&page=8

Ich benötige Eure Vorschläge, wie das Bike upgedatet werden kann 

Ein SLR XC ist unterwegs. Die Ritchey WCS short wurden bereits anmontiert.
Als nächstes sollen die HS33 in silber noch dran, um die Bremskraft etwas zu steigern.
Wonach ich suche ist ein neuer Steuersatz in silber, bei dem ich für Vorschläge offen bin. (bitte nicht zu teuer)
Des Weiteren suche ich nach einer Bezugsquelle für weichere Federn für die verbaute Judy, um diese etwas sensilber auszulegen.

Fällt Euch noch etwas spontan ein, was man noch verändern könnte? Danke

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## xc-mtb (14. August 2006)

Schönes Bike.

Tip´s:
-Steuersatz: King (nicht so günstig), Hope, Across oder FSA
-Federn: Bei eBay vielleicht auch ein AIR to AIR von Eibach (heißt glaub ich so) frag mal bei den Klassikern
-Vorbau: F99 in silber poliert
-Sattelstütze: Thomson Masterpiece in silber

Sonst ist es sehr schön kannst ja noch nach silbernen Hörnchen ausschau halten.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris G (14. August 2006)

Hallo Matze,

danke für die Blumen 

Ich werde den Vorbau nicht ersetzen. Der Original S-Works titanium ist schon sehr gut 

Sollte ich die Sattelstütze ersetzen? Vielleicht Mal wiegen und dann entscheiden, oder? Obwohl diese auch von Specialized ist...

Die Hörnchen in Silber (Ritchey WCS) habe ich bereits verbaut.

Das Hauptproblem sind wie gesagt die Federn. Ich finde nirgends die Ersatzfedern für dieses Judy-Kit. Ursprünglich war dies nämlich eine Elastomer-Judy mit Kunststoffkartusche (Öl). Diese habe ich dann auf Alu umgerüstet und mit Original-Federn von RockShox nachgerüstet. Dies sind jedoch rote Federn und diese sind für meine 74 kg zu hart...

Bei den von Dir vorgeschlagenen Steuersätzen werde ich mich umschauen. Danke

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## NoizZ (14. August 2006)

Bei mir ist da kein Bild ... Kannste nicht mal hier eins reinstellen?


----------



## Chris G (14. August 2006)

Hallo NoizZ,

anbei das Bild. Wie gesagt, Hörnchen haben sich schon geändert.





EDIT: Würdet Ihr die alten XTR-Pedale austauschen, wenn diese noch 100% funktionieren nur um etwas Gewicht einzusparen, z.B. gegen ein Paar EggBeater SL?

Übrigens werden die nächsten Reifen keine blaue Karkasse haben 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## xc-mtb (14. August 2006)

Reifen würde ich auch beim nächsten mal mit blauen Flanken nehmen. Sieht gut aus. S-Works titan ist natürlich schön, find den aber zu wuchtig.

Mit der Gabel dachte ich an ein Luftfederungs-Kit, nicht an neue Federn. Mußt du aber selber wissen.

Das es die Ritchey´s auch in Silber gibt wusste ich nicht. Oder sind das Alte?

Bis dann

Matze

P.S.: Pedale würde ich runterfahren, die sind gut. Bin mit meinen CB-SL aber auch sehr gut zufrieden. Das Geld lieber in nen guten Steuersatz.


----------



## Chris G (14. August 2006)

Hallo Matze,

ja die WCS-Stummel gibts auch in silber. Auf dem Foto sieht man die Onzas.
Kann man die alten Judys auf Luft umrüsten? 

Wieso Reifen mit blauen Flanken? Das passt doch nicht zu schwarz-silber...

Zum Steuersatz: Welche Typbezeichnung bei den genannten Marken?

PS: Deine Empfehlung für Anbauteile (Sattelstütze und Vorbau) sind schwarz ? habe silberne Varianten nicht gefunden...

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## xc-mtb (15. August 2006)

Thomson und Syntace gibt es in silber.
Reifen finde ich gut so.

Steuersatz musst du schauen ob 1Zoll oder 1 1/8Zoll

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Chris G (15. August 2006)

xc-mtb schrieb:
			
		

> Thomson und Syntace gibt es in silber.



Hallo Matze,

nicht der F99. Den gibts nur in schwarz. Mist ich hab schon meine WCS-Stummel in silber anmontiert... sonst hätte ich die noch gegen schwarze tauschen können 

PS: Wäre die HS33 in schwarz passender als in silber?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## xc-mtb (16. August 2006)

Doch der F99 ist in ner Sonderserie dieses Jahr in silber gewesen. Schau mal im Leichtbauforum.
Lass ruhig das silber, das ist sehr gut.


----------



## Chris G (16. August 2006)

Hallo Matze,

ich habe dort nachgefragt. Es war nur eine begrenzte Sonderauflage... 
Gibts was Vergleichbares in Silber? 

Noch eine Frage... welche Vorbaulänge wäre die "richtige"? Habe nämlich beim neuen s-Works HT einen deutlich kürzeren Vorbau gesehen...

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (16. August 2006)

Wie lang ist denn der alte Vorbau ? Wenn du damit gut klarkommst, nimm einen mit gleicher (ähnlicher) Länge. Kann sein das das Oberrohr bei deinem Radel kürzer ist als beim Neuen und deshalb ein Längerer dran ist.


----------



## Chris G (17. August 2006)

FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang ist denn der alte Vorbau ? Wenn du damit gut klarkommst, nimm einen mit gleicher (ähnlicher) Länge. Kann sein das das Oberrohr bei deinem Radel kürzer ist als beim Neuen und deshalb ein Längerer dran ist.



Hallo FeierFox,

ich werde bei beiden Rädern das Oberrohr ausmessen. Ich weiss nicht, ob es normal ist, dass ich nach jeder Ausfahrt Schmerzen im unteren Rücken habe und dass die Hände taub werden... Kann dies auf die falschen Vorbaumasse zurück zu führen sein?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Chris G (17. August 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

zum Thema Oberrohr: 600mm sowohl bei meinem als auch beim neuen Rahmen.
zum Thema Vorbau: 110mm neu; kenne leider nicht die Messmethode beim alten, die Gesamtlänge beläuft sich aber auf 115mm
zum Thema Federn: leider habe ich nur einen Shop gefunden, dazu auch noch in den USA... tja weiss nur noch nicht ob ich dort gefahrlos bestellen kann.

Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn Ihr noch Alternativen zum F99 in Silber hättet. Danke

Hier Mal das Bild mit den WCS-Stummeln. Leider passt das silber nicht ganz zum titanium des Vorbaus...





Gruß
Christoph


----------



## mtbtoto (21. August 2006)

Hallo,

bei shocktherapy gibt es das total air kit für die Judy. habe ich auch bei meiner '96 vor gehabt, nur die ist von den laufbuchsen so runter, das es sich nicht mehr lohnt.

lg


----------



## Chris G (26. August 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

weichere Federn habe ich nun gefunden. Ich werde diese nach meinem Urlaub ordern. 

Kann mir jemand zum Thema Vorbau weiterhelfen? wird dieser inkl. Lenker und Gebel Krallen gemessen, oder nur als "Steg" zwischen lenker und Gebelrohr?

Kann ich die neue Magura HS33 problemlos selbst montieren wenn ich einen Drehmoment-Schlüssel habe?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## fatboy (27. August 2006)

Moin,

beim Vorbau würde ich sagen, dass von mitte Gabelschaft bis mitte der Klemmung gemessen wird. Mein 120 mm Vorbau erreicht diese vom Hersteller angegebene Länge bei der genannten Messung. 


fatboy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris G (14. September 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich brauche noch Mal intensive Beratung bei den Bremsen...
Soll ich wirklich die HS22 durch die HS33 ersetzen, oder doch lieber die neue XTR-V-Brake montieren?

Gibts hier schon erfahrungen, Vergleiche oder Meinungen?

EDIT:

Kennt jemand von Euch eine Bezugsquelle der Thomson-Stütze mit der Typbezeichnung SP-E128(SB) oder SP-E127(SB). In den bekannten Shops finde ich nur die Standartmasse...

Danke

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Chris G (15. September 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nun habe ich eine neue Sattelstütze und einen neuen Vorbau bestellt. Der neue Lenker müsste auch bald kommen.

Vielleicht könntet Ihr mir dabei helfen im Vorfeld einzuschätzen, wie sich der Fahrkomfort des Bikes verändern wird...(hatte bisher immer Schmerzen im Lendenwirbelsäulen-Bereich nach langen Touren).

Mein bisheriger Vorbau misst 135 mm der neue wird 120 mm bei 5°. 
Leider weiss ich nicht welchen Winkel mein alter hat. Vielleicht kennt jemand die Daten von diesem Specialized Ti-Vorbau...

Mein alter Duraflite (10 Jahre) hatte glaube ich eine Biegung von 5° und eine Länge von 580 mm der neue Duraflite hat 9° und 600 mm. (Werden hier noch Lenkerhörnchen gut aussehen? oder soll ich den Lenker auf 580 mm kürzen).

Vielleicht könntet Ihr anhand dieser Daten eine Prognose was die Fahreigenschaften bzw. Komfort anbetrifft abgeben. Danke

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Chris G (18. September 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

da ich keinen extra Beitrag zum Thema Vorbau beginnen möchte, frage ich einfach hier...

Welchen stabilen und leichten Vorbau würdet Ihr als Alternative zum F99 empfehlen? Wie ist der WCS oder der F139? Kann man diese auch ohne Bedenken an einem XC / Marathon-Bike montieren?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## M4d_K3kz (18. September 2006)

ich besitze den f139 und muss sagen zusammen mit dem duraflite ist es ein sehr schön filigraner vorbau. nicht so protzig sondern schön dezent und vor allem sehr schön vom design. wer die 40 gramm mehr investieren will dem kann man nur zu diesem vorbau raten und auch etwas exotischer als ritchey pro oder wcs


----------



## Chris G (18. September 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nun brauche ich "Farbberatung" 

Da der neue Vorbau vermutlich schwarz sein wird genauso wie der neue Lenker, frage ich mich ob ich nicht die silbernen Hörnchen gegen schwarze tauschen soll und ob ich nicht gleich eine schwarze Sattelstütze dazu kaufe, obwohl ich eigentlich keine brauche...

Wie würdet Ihr es vom rein optischen Faktor sehen?

Ich muss also den Vorbau, den Steuersatz und den Lenker ersetzen. 
Die Bremsen will ich ersetzen und bei der Sattelstütze bin ich mir noch unsicher...

Da der Lenker und der Steuersatz schon sicher schwarz sein werden, überlege ich wie und ob ich Kontraste am Bike setzen soll...

EDIT: ich möchte noch die Frage zum Lenker wiederholen... mit welcher Vorbau-Verkürzung könnte man die größere Kröpfung (4° Differenz) des neuen Lenkers vergleichen? (der Vorbau an sich wäre nämlich schon um 1,5 cm kürzer)... Nicht dass sich die Geometrie so weit ändert, dass das Bike sich genz leicht an Anstiegen aufbäumen wird...

Gruß
Christoph

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## xc-mtb (19. September 2006)

Wie wäre es denn mit nem Vorbau von Thomson. Den gibt es glaub ich in Silber. Dann auch ne Masterpiece in Silber (Sattelstütze).
Steuersatz solltest du silber machen, schwarz gefällt mir gedanklich nicht so bei dem Rahmen, das geht besser. Sparen und dann nen Chris King. Gibt es auch manchmal bei ebay.

CU

Matze

Vorbau gibt es von Hope auch in silber. Oder halt nen Pace wenn du noch einen findest (glücklich das ich einen hab, aber nur in gunmetal)


----------



## hagilein (19. September 2006)

bei schmerzen im rücken villt die sattelnase bisschen runter, ich habe den sattel in einer linie vom lenker aus und keine probleme


----------



## Chris G (19. September 2006)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit nem Vorbau von Thomson. Den gibt es glaub ich in Silber. Dann auch ne Masterpiece in Silber (Sattelstütze).
> Steuersatz solltest du silber machen, schwarz gefällt mir gedanklich nicht so bei dem Rahmen, das geht besser. Sparen und dann nen Chris King. Gibt es auch manchmal bei ebay.
> 
> CU
> ...




Hallo Matze,

ehrlich gesagt ist mir die Masterpiece zu teuer...

EDIt: zum Thomson Vorbau: dieser hat einen etwas flacheren Winkel als der Specialized Vorbau. Da ich eine Kürzere Länge gewählt habe, weiss ich nicht wie sich dieser generell auf den Fahrkomfort auswirken wird... wirkt die 1,5 cm Länger stärker als vielleicht der um 1° flachere Winkel, oder soll ich die Länge noch kürzer wählen, um auch den Winkel zu korrigieren?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## xc-mtb (20. September 2006)

Der Rahmen wird eh lang sein, nimm nen 110 oder 120er Vorbau und gut ist. Winkel standardmässige 6 oder 8 Grad. Dürfte eigentlich passen. Zu aufrecht kommst du bei dem Bike eh nur mit nem Syntace VRO und nem Riser.
Die einfache Thomson Elite gibt es zur Zeit bei CNC (Christoph Nies Cycling) für 59 oder 69. Der jeweilige andere Preis ist für den Vorbau.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Chris G (30. September 2006)

Hallo XC-mtb,

so nun wird folgendes geändert:

Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite in schwarz liegt schon hier
Vorbau: hier schwanke ich noch zwischen Thomson und Syntace in schwarz (Länge 120mm Winkel entweder 5° oder 6°)
Lenker: Duraflite 7075 mit 600mm und 9° Kröpfung schwarz
Griffe: Ritchey WCS
Barends: wenn ich welche montieren werde, dann WCS shortys in schwarz
Sattel: SLR XC GelFlow
Bremsen: Avid Ultimate
Reifen: wenn meine runter sind, dann NobbyNic in 2,1
Schläuche: Michelin Latex

Bin Mal gespannt wieviel das Bike nach dem Umbau wiegen wird und wie sich die Fahreigenschaften ändern werden. 
Habe bisher leider immer noch keinen Shop gefunden, welcher gute Carbon-Booster für V-Brakes führt...

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jetos15 (4. Oktober 2006)

gudn

als vorbau würd ich dir den xlc a-head vorbau smica empfehlen
is halt schwarz
aber bei 33 und 110g is das ja egal
ich fahr den selber und kann den nur empfehlen


----------



## keroson (4. Oktober 2006)

hey chris,
was du da aufgelistet hast ghört sich ja gut an, an deiner stelle würd ich aber noch ein anderen sattel montieren, deiner sieht n bissle wuchtig aus. Nimm einen slr von selle italia...


----------



## Chris G (4. Oktober 2006)

keroson schrieb:


> hey chris,
> was du da aufgelistet hast ghört sich ja gut an, an deiner stelle würd ich aber noch ein anderen sattel montieren, deiner sieht n bissle wuchtig aus. Nimm einen slr von selle italia...



Hallo keroson,

SLR XC GelFlow liegt schon hier 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## keroson (4. Oktober 2006)

stimmt hab ich übersehen..lol


----------



## Baxx (5. Oktober 2006)

Mittlerweile hast du dich ja für die schwarzen Teile entschieden. Ich fände silberne Teile schöner (inkl. Laufräder), aber egal.

Das sind meine Vorschläge:

- Vorbau: Thomson wählen, ergibt ein einheitlicheres Bild
- Bremsen: XTR V-Brakes aus der 950er Serie
- Steuersatz: Hope schwarz
- Sattelschnellspanner: Hope schwarz
- Schnellspanner: Hope schwarz

ausserdem:

- Kabel zum Trittfrequenzmesser (?) ab oder am Zug verlegen
- Kettenstrebenschutz neu (z.B. Lizard Skins schwarz)
- eventuell Gabel komplett neu... natürlich Vorsicht wegen der Optik geboten

Farbe würde ich nicht dranbringen, passt imho nicht zu Ti-Optik und XTR-Grau.


----------



## Chris G (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

da meine Laufräder ja eh schwarz waren (Felgen) und meine neuen Reifen es auch sein werden, habe ich mich für schwarz entschieden.

Ich habe mittlerweile die Sattelstütz verbaut und den Sattel montiert.
Die schwarze Optik ist einfach grandios. Wenn jetzt langsam Mal der Vorbau kommt, dann kann ich das Rad richtig säubern, einfetten und neu zusammenbauen.

Ich hoffe, dass es Euch dann gefallen wird. 
Ich vermute jedoch dass die Gewichtsersparnis nicht allzu gross ausfallen wird. Ich vermute dass diese zw. 500 und 600 gramm liegen wird.
Jedoch bekomme ich dafür auf jeden Fall mehr Sicherheit an das Bike: mehr Bremskraft, eine stabilere Sattelstütze und einen stabileren Vorbau.

Ich glaube dass die Vorteile durch aus in gutem Verhältnis zum Leichtbau stehen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Chris G (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

die Phase 1 ist abgeschlossen.
Trotz aller Skepsis glaube ich, dass die schwarze Farbe an dem Rad gut aussehen wird...





Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Chris G (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nun habe ich in der zweiten Phase auch die Steuerzentrale verbaut.
Ich bin für Kritik offen.

Anbei ein Bild von der Seite und ein Bild der Steuerzentrale.

Zum einen würde ich jetzt gerne die Bremsanlage komplett verbauen und zum anderen mich von Euch gerne beraten lassen.

Kennt Ihr eine Anleitung zum Einbau von v-Brakes, die sehr detailliert ist? Ich habe noch nie Bremsen montiert, bzw. Züge verlegt (möchte ungern meine schwarzen XTR-Züge ruinieren...)
Wären rein optisch schwarze WCS-Stummel bei diesem Lenker noch angebracht? Womit kann ich WCS-Griffe gerade abschneiden?










Gruß und Dank
Christoph


----------



## fatboy (14. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

also das bike sieht geil aus, da gibt es nix. Barends würd ich nur ranmachen, wenn Du sie auch brauchst. Rein vom Optischen her würd ich sie weglassen.

Habe neulich auch V-brakes montiert, und zwar nach dieser Anleitung:

www.fahrrad-kaiser.de/download/Einbauanleitung_V-Bremse.pdf 


Ist die original Shimano Einbauanleitung, nach der ich allerdings Avid Stopper montiert habe, ging sehr gut!


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (14. Oktober 2006)

ssseeehr geil sieht das aus,
würde auch sagen - barends weglassen ausser du brauchst sie dringend!


----------



## Chris G (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

danke für die Blumen 

So nun ist es fast vollendet. So sieht das Bike aus nach dem ich die Bremsanlage montiert habe. Als einiziges fehlen nur noch Lenkergriffe und neue Reifen...





Leider funktioniert die Bremsanlage immer noch nicht richtig.    Ich bekomme das Ding nicht richtig justiert, weiss aber nicht woran es liegt...

Vielleicht könnte mir jemand helfen...  

Speziell äußern sich die Probleme so:

Vorderrad-Bremse: bei der Einstellung für die höchste Sensibilität der Bremse muss ich fast bis zum Griff die Bremse durchziehen um das Rad zu blockieren. Ich möchte aber, dass hier ein ganz geringer Hebelweg notwendig ist. Wie erreiche ich dies? Ich habe die Bremse nämlich nach der Einleitung eingestellt, wo beschrieben wird, dass man beim Einbau die mittlere Sensibilität einstellen soll...

Hinterrad-Bremse: hier bin ich total verzweifelt. Hier geht nichts. Nach dem Betätigen des Hebels kehr dieser nicht komplett zu seiner Ausgangsposition zurück. Es schaut so aus, als ob die Bremshülle sich auf dem ersten Abschnitt des Zuges hin und her bewegen ließe, etwa zu kurz? Wenn ich aber an dem Zug hinten ziehe (straffe), dann ist vorne plötzlich alles in Ordnung und der Bremshebel (würde) auch zur Ausgangsposition zurückkehren, ABER dann müsste der Zug etwas weiter geklemmt werden. Dies würde mir nichts ausmachen, wenn da nicht die Kleinigkeit wäre, dass dann der rechte Bremsarm regelrecht an die Felgenflanke gedrückt wird, wobei der linke immer noch ein Paar Milimiter entfernt ist. Die Bremse schleift sofort. Ich weiss nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe... 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## race-jo (15. Oktober 2006)

schon mal gewogen?


----------



## Chris G (15. Oktober 2006)

race-jo schrieb:


> schon mal gewogen?



Hallo race-jo,

nur zwischendurch. Nicht den aktuellen Stand.
Ich vermute, dass das Bike nach dem Reifenwechsel um die 10,2 kg wiegen sollte. Leider nicht unter 10 kg 

Aber ans Wiegen denke ich noch nicht, weil mich die Bremsen bekloppt machen und ich nicht so lange fahren kann, bis diese funzen  

PLZ HELP  

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## FeierFox (15. Oktober 2006)

Sieht Klasse aus das Rad. 

VorderBremse: Die Nachstellschraube für die Zugspannung ein paar Umdrehungen nach draußen, Seilzugschraube am Bremsarm lösen, dann den Zug unten straff ziehen, sodass beide Bremsgummis an der Felge anliegen, Schraube festziehen, Nachstellschraube reindrehen und fertig.

Wenn es schleift gilt: mit den Minischrauben an den Bremsarmen die Federspannung so ausbalacieren, das beide Arme gleich weit entfernt sind. Nach jeder kompletten Umdrehung der Schraube unbedingt 2 mal am Bremshebel ziehen.

HinterBremse: klingt so, als wäre die Reibung in den Zügen zu groß. Sind die neu? Wenn nicht => auswechseln. Wenn ja, dann überprüf mal die Federspannung an den Bremsarmen. Evtl bringts was wenn du die erhöhst. Außerdem drauf achten das die Aussenhüllen nicht "ungesund" verlegt sind. Mehr fällt mir grade auch nicht ein.


----------



## Chris G (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo FeierFox,

vielen Dank!

Jetzt kommts...Ich habe wegen der Entspannung der Handgelenke Hörnchen draufmontiert und musste somit die Griffe etwas nach innen schieben. Der Effekt der Hinterrad-Bremse tritt jetzt auch vorne auf... Der Hebel geht nicht komplett zurück...

Muss ich etwa nach jeder Verkürzung des Weges zur Bremse die Seilzug-Spannung erhöhen?

Wie wird die Bremse eingestellt bevor der Zug festgezogen wird? an die Felge herandrücken und dann die Schrauben festziehen, oder Platz zur Felge lassen? Kann es eventuell sein, dass der Zug hinten durch ein minimal zu langes Aussenhüllen-Stück zum Pipe  keine Zugwirkung auf den Linken Bremsarm auswirkt...?

Beobachtung an der Hinterrad-Bremse: was tun, wenn bei gleichen Distanzstücken (die dicksten) trotzdem der Abstand zur Felge links anders ist als rechts? Nur noch über federspannung möglich?

Zum Thema Verstellschraube am Griff: diese kann ich nicht herausdrehen, weil die Gegenschraube sich nicht drehen lässt (Durch Wölbung wird diese am Gehäuse blockiert)... Habe ich diese etwa falsche montiert? ich muss die Schraube komplett aus dem Griff herauszieren um diese verstellen zu können...
Noch Etwas zum Zugverlauf: da die Abschlusshülse der Aussenhülle nicht in den Griffpasst schmirgelt der Zug bei jedem Bremsen an der Verstellschraube... Muss das so sein?

Ich mach Mal gleich ein Paar Detailbilder...

So, das meine ich mit Schraube herausziehen. Ansonsten kann man die schwarze wegen der Wölbung nicht drehen:





Auf dem nächsten Bild ist das Abknicken des Zuges zu sehen. So reibt dieser ständig an der Griffschraube, weil die Endkappe nicht reinpasst. Ist Etwas falsch montiert? Schraubenposition (eventuell der Schlitz der Schraube) vielleicht...?





Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (16. Oktober 2006)

Ist das nicht ne falsche Endkappe? Ich hab da solche silbernen Dinger drauf, die schwarzen wie bei Dir sind bei mir an den Schaltzügen..

fatboy


----------



## Chris G (16. Oktober 2006)

fatboy schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ne falsche Endkappe? Ich hab da solche silbernen Dinger drauf, die schwarzen wie bei Dir sind bei mir an den Schaltzügen..
> 
> fatboy




Hallo fatboy,

beim XTR-Bremszug-Set enden die Aussenhüllen auf der einen seite so. Auf der anderen Seite (dort wo man schneiden soll) kann man eine ebenfalls so aussehende Hülle verwenden.

Vielleicht besteht nur die Möglichkeit die Hüllen umzudrehen und in den Griff das abgeschnittene Ende hereinzulegen allerdings ohne Endkappe... Dann würde es wohl passen. Aber ist das so richtig?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Baxx (16. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt auch schwarze, gedichtete Endhüllen für Bremszüge.

Allerdings passt das so wie auf den Bildern auf keinen Fall. Der Zug muss in einem Anschlag IN der Einstellschraube enden, damit er sich ordentlich gegen den Zug des Hebels abstützen kann:







Eventuell ist hier eine Montage ohne Außenhülle vorgesehen (wobei das bei anderen Avid Hebeln nicht so ist). Das würde ich aber mal probieren. Alternativ im Bremsen-Forum anfragen, du bist ja nicht der einzige der Ultimate-Hebel hat.


----------



## Chris G (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Baxx,

Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Bremsforum. Habe ich direkt erledigt. Mich hats ja auch gewundert, dass es nicht klappte. Nur ich wusste mir nicht zu helfen, da ich es zum ersten Mal machte.

Ich habe noch zwei Fragen:
Woher bekomme ich jetzt neue Endkappen für die Züge und sollte ich die Verlegung am Oberrohr vielleicht anders ausführen? Anbei ein Pic auf dem noch die alten Halterungen der Magura-Leitung zu sehen sind. Diese lassen den Zug aber nicht gerade laufen...
Was kann ich da stattdessen benutzen und wo kann ich es beziehen? Danke





Gruß
Christoph


----------



## xc-mtb (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal zum nächsten Lokalen Bikeshop gehen und die dort fragen. Die machen das schnell und können es auch erklären. Ich Tippe das die in 30 minuten mit der Kiste durch sind und du dann ab auf die Piste kannst.

Die Züge machen die dann auch passend.

Viel Erfolg

Matze


----------



## Chris G (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Matze,

ich vermute, dass die doch dann gleich ein neues Zugset an den Mann bringen wollen zu einem deutlich höheren Preis als ich dafür schon bezahlt habe, obwohl man meine bestimmt noch verwenden kann + Arbeit da kann ich doch froh sein, wenn ich unter 60 EURO komme, oder?

Was sagst Du zum Bike?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Baxx (17. Oktober 2006)

Chris G schrieb:


> ich vermute, dass die doch dann gleich ein neues Zugset an den Mann bringen wollen zu einem deutlich höheren Preis als ich dafür schon bezahlt habe, obwohl man meine bestimmt noch verwenden kann + Arbeit da kann ich doch froh sein, wenn ich unter 60 EURO komme, oder?



Das haengt natuerlich vom Shop ab  .

Der Zug muss doch nicht zwingend durch die Magura-Fuehrung, oder? Hast du nicht 2 Anschlaege auf dem Oberrohr, und kannst die Magura Teile ignorieren bzw. entfernen?

Ansonsten sollte es auf jeden Fall moeglich sein herauszufinden was fuer Endhuellen du fuer die Hebel brauchst, entweder hier im Forum, in einem guten Shop oder bei Avid direkt.


----------



## Chris G (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe einen Shop in meiner Nähe gefunden. Ich bin somit guter Hoffnung das Bike spätestens nächste Woche fahren zu können.

Zu den Gewichten kann ich sagen, dass das Bike jetzt komplett mit Hörnchen und Griffen gut 10,4 kg wiegt, womit ich mit meinen 10,2 kg Gewicht nach dem Reifenwechsel nicht ganz daneben lag.

Übrigens habe ich noch eine Frage zu schwarzen Anbauteilen...wie bekommt man die Teile dauerhaft schwarz? es geht wohl nicht, oder? Hab nämlich schon beim Festziehen der Sattelstütze Bekannschaft mit dem Kopf des Drehmomentschlüssels gemacht, da die Schrauben der Thomson sehr nah an der Stütze liegen... 

PS: leider komme ich im Bremsen-Forum was das Thema Integration in die Bremshebel angeht nicht weiter. Ich habe selbst die Aussenhülle der Hinterrad-Bremse gedreht. Vielleicht werde ich noch die Aussenhülle Etwas kürzen...
Bei der Vorderrad-Bremse siehts schon anders aus, da durch eine Drehung der Aussenhülle die Möglichkeit nicht mehr bestünde das gefettete Ende zu nutzen, da es sowohl nicht in den Griff als auch nicht in den Pipe passt...Ich glaube, dass es eine andere Möglichkeit geben müsste. Übrigens habe ich den Kontakt von Avid Germany nicht gefunden.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Baxx (18. Oktober 2006)

Chris G schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich den Kontakt von Avid Germany nicht gefunden.



Was erwartest du als Antwort auf die Frage nach den schwarzen Teilen? "Du musst halt vorsichtiger sein!"  .

Vielleicht hilft dir die Seite bezüglich Avid weiter:
http://www.sram.com/de/avid/index.php?sramlang=1

(Avid gehört zu SRAM)


----------



## Chris G (18. Oktober 2006)

Baxx schrieb:


> Was erwartest du als Antwort auf die Frage nach den schwarzen Teilen? "Du musst halt vorsichtiger sein!"  .



Hallo Baxx,

wollte halt fragen, ob man solche kleinen Macken irgendwie kaschieren kann... 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris G (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nun ist das Bike fast komplett. Das einzige was fehlt ist noch der Reifenwechsel und der Einsatz weicherer Federn un der FSX.

Anbei das aktuellste Foto, welches allerdings etwas unscharf ist 





Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Chris G (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nun sind auch die weicheren Federn eingebaut. Komischer Weise musste ich die Elastomere um jeweils 1cm kürzen, da die vorhandenen Federn um 1cm kürzer waren als die neuen.

Ich habe Mal meine alten Reifen mit den neuen verglichen und komme auf 20 Gramm Differenz pro Reifen.

Leider weiss ich immer noch nicht, welche Schläuche ich nehmen soll...entweder die 130 Gramm leichten Extralight von Schwalbe, oder die Michelin Latex-Schläuche mit 125 Gramm...

Leider konnte ich meine alten Schläuche noch nicht wiegen, weshalb ich hier die Gewichtsreduktion auf schätzungsweise 60 Gramm pro Schlauch runde.

Im Grossen und Ganzen wären dass dann 10.260 Gramm incl. Tacho-Sender+Magnet+Trittfrequenz+JumboLizzardSkin. Da ich die Gewichtsangaben dieser Teile nicht kenne, kann ich das Bike-Gewicht nicht genau ermitteln.

Hättet Ihr eine Idee wie ich wirksam das Gewicht des Bikes bis auf knapp unter 10 kg bringen kann...?

Gruß
Christoph


----------

